# ADA 90P triangular composition



## Napoleon (25 Feb 2018)

I just set up a Ada 90P and will post here the progress
The hardscape is made of manzanita wood from  aqua essential.
ADA ryuoh stone, la plata sand,



 
 I spent lots of time preparing the plants
Each species was divided in 3 to 4 different sizes and were planted 2/3 stems at the time


 
The moss was tied by using ADA cotton moss wich has the particularity to dissolve once the moss has attached itself to the wood or rocks


 


 
I used some wooden sticks to determine where each plants will go
Anubias nana were tied to small rocks using ADA wood tight and scattered around 


 
I started planting the shortest plant at the front and finished by tall at the back 


 
Finished aquascape one day after planting


----------



## Angus (25 Feb 2018)

Wow, looks amazing from day one, this is going to look insane once it has grown in.

Is that UG at the back? are you not worried about it being shaded out, can't quite tell from the picture could be a 12grow stem plant.


----------



## Napoleon (25 Feb 2018)

Cheers Fozziebear
Are you talking about the tall grass like plants at the back?
It’s actually an ericaulon!


----------



## Danny (25 Feb 2018)

@Andrew Butler Maybe some inspiration for you.


----------



## Andrew Butler (25 Feb 2018)

Danny said:


> @Andrew Butler Maybe some inspiration for you.


I saw it this morning and it's on my watch list


----------



## Napoleon (25 Feb 2018)

I will keep uploading pics of the tank progression 
Unfortunately today it's not a good one
All the cryps have started to melt, even tho I knew it was going to happen as the cryps were in hard water tank before and I have soft water, I was hoping they wouldn't melt some how.
Never mind they are slow growing and will take time to regrow to the same size. I will add some ADA multi bottom fertilisers in a month or so .
As it is a new set up I am doing 1/3 to half water change everyday to keep water condition till it is cycled 
Forgot to mentioned that even tho it's a new set up the filter was running on a previous tank and should speed up cycling ...can't wait for the first Amano shrimps and ottos☺️


----------



## Napoleon (25 Feb 2018)




----------



## Mikeba (26 Feb 2018)

Love how your aquarium is bigger than your tv 

Nice scape btw!


----------



## cosmin_ruz (26 Feb 2018)

Like the pieces of wood!


----------



## Napoleon (26 Feb 2018)

@Mikeba Haha  I look at my tank more than my TV


----------



## Napoleon (26 Feb 2018)

Really Happy today I finally got the ADA Beatle counter I wanted for ages


----------



## Napoleon (26 Feb 2018)

@cosmin_ruz 
Thanks It's manzanita wood from aqua essentials, it's nice wood but was ridiculously expensive


----------



## CooKieS (27 Feb 2018)

May I ask Where did you find the eriocaulon?


----------



## Napoleon (28 Feb 2018)

@CooKieS I brought them back from Japan


----------



## Napoleon (28 Feb 2018)

Forgot to get silicone tube so couldn't set my Beatle counter till today


----------



## Napoleon (4 Mar 2018)

Tank is cycled now, so the cleaning crew is going in
10 ottos and 10 Amano shrimps.


----------



## Napoleon (4 Mar 2018)

Got the fish today, and apart from the cleaning crew ottos and amanos shrimps I only wanted one species of fish and i wanted to be a schooling species. I went to pets at home yesterday and nearly went for glowing tétras but I’m glad I waited, today I found some glowing danios in Balham Lfs ( use to be in Great Portland Street) 
They really complement my aquascape and I’m really pleased with them not too dull not to colourful


----------



## Napoleon (6 Mar 2018)

First trim today!


----------



## Napoleon (8 Mar 2018)

One of my favorite plant at the moment 
Rotala macrandra variegata. One of the reddest plant I ever had.


----------



## Goose157 (8 Mar 2018)

Hi just wondering where do you buy ‘red’ plants?? Lol might sound a little bit of a dumb question but i and new to planted and only seem to see the ‘easy’ plants for sale in my local derbyshire fish stores...
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Napoleon (8 Mar 2018)

Hi @Goose157 
The one from the pic I brought back from Japan. 
Otherwise I get my plants online, eBay is good or I like Aquasaby from Germany


----------



## Napoleon (8 Mar 2018)

@Goose157 donyou have co2 in your tank?
I can give you some next time I trim them


----------



## Goose157 (8 Mar 2018)

Hey wow that would be awesome... yes I do ! (Co2art) reg with 2kg fe set up...
Cheers


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (8 Mar 2018)

Goose157 said:


> Hi just wondering where do you buy ‘red’ plants?? Lol might sound a little bit of a dumb question but i and new to planted and only seem to see the ‘easy’ plants for sale in my local derbyshire fish stores...
> Cheers
> Chris



Any online source or a forum member can probrably hook you up with some for a cheaper price. Post in the ISO or WTB sections of the forum.

Cheers, skye


----------



## Goose157 (9 Mar 2018)

Hi and thanks for the tip.... cheers


----------



## Napoleon (9 Mar 2018)

@Goose157 
Remind me if I forget


----------



## Napoleon (9 Mar 2018)

I’ve got no memory !


----------



## Napoleon (9 Mar 2018)

Me and Homma Yusuke my Sensei at ADA gallery. I have learnt so much from you Homma. Thank you!


----------



## kadoxu (9 Mar 2018)

Goose157 said:


> Hi just wondering where do you buy ‘red’ plants?? Lol might sound a little bit of a dumb question but i and new to planted and only seem to see the ‘easy’ plants for sale in my local derbyshire fish stores...
> Cheers
> Chris


Have you tried our sponsors' websites?
@Aquarium Gardens even has a Red Plant category http://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/red-plants-91-c.asp


----------



## Goose157 (9 Mar 2018)

I will pop over on check their web site thanks....Chris


----------



## Goose157 (9 Mar 2018)

Wow just had a quick look they have some lovely looking stuff thank you for the link....Chris


----------



## Digitalfiend (14 Mar 2018)

How do you like that Solar RGB?  Considering picking one up for my 90-p - from your pics it seems more than bright enough!


----------



## Napoleon (14 Mar 2018)

@Digitalfiend  it is the best light on the market, you have to see it to believe it. The green looks amazing and the red is out of this world.  It's not cheap and use lots of energy for led 130W but it's worth every penny . I defo recommend it to you?
Do you have an ADA 90P?


----------



## Napoleon (14 Mar 2018)




----------



## CooKieS (14 Mar 2018)

Those colors are awesome!


----------



## Diddymen (14 Mar 2018)

beautiful 

what is the plant in the middle? the one with the round leaves?


----------



## Digitalfiend (14 Mar 2018)

Napoleon said:


> @Digitalfiend  it is the best light on the market, you have to see it to believe it. The green looks amazing and the red is out of this world.  It's not cheap and use lots of energy for led 130W but it's worth every penny . I defo recommend it to you?
> Do you have an ADA 90P?



Yeah I’ve had a lonely unboxed 90P in my basement for the past year and a half.  Sad I know.  Been waiting for ADA to release a LED-based Solar light so in a way it’s worked out (I’ve had my 60P and Mini M to play with).  Looking at your pictures, it seems like one light will be enough.  How heavy is the unit?  It seems you have it ceiling mounted.  Does it get very hot?

Love your last pic btw, tank is looking awesome.


----------



## Napoleon (15 Mar 2018)

@Diddymen the round leaves is nymphaea sp Peru  Maldonado


----------



## Napoleon (15 Mar 2018)

@Digitalfiend the light is 2.6 kg and the ballast is 1.5 kg. Almost doesn’t produce heat.
Yeah I’ve got a 60P too but when I got back from Japan I had to have a 90P, 60 was a bit small


----------



## Napoleon (15 Mar 2018)

@CooKieS i wish you could see the red with your own eyes. It is exactly like the pic 
Never had red like that


----------



## Napoleon (15 Mar 2018)

@Diddymen is that the one you’re talking about?


----------



## Diddymen (15 Mar 2018)

yep, thats the one


----------



## CooKieS (16 Mar 2018)

Napoleon said:


> @CooKieS i wish you could see the red with your own eyes. It is exactly like the pic
> Never had red like that



I've just seen this and I believe you;



Unfortunately, this rgb unit is way out of my budget...have bought All my 60p setup second Hand for less than half the price of the ada RGB unit alone.


----------



## Napoleon (17 Mar 2018)

@CooKieS I know what you mean! I bought it in japan and it was half the price over there 
I was also lucky to have ADA master Homma Yusuke to sign it for me, so it’s extra special to me


----------



## Michal550 (26 Mar 2018)

@Napoleon how many kg of la plata sand did you use in this scape?


----------



## Flaviu Zapartan (26 Mar 2018)

I hope i dont embarrass myself by asking a stupid question but how dose the external reactor works? Or is just a sofisticated bubble counter?


----------



## Michal550 (26 Mar 2018)

@Flaviu Zapartan it's bubble counter. ADA Beetle counter.


----------



## Napoleon (28 Mar 2018)

@Michal550 3 small bags


----------



## Napoleon (28 Mar 2018)

@Flaviu Zapartan there is no embarrassing question I have a co2 bottle in the cabinet this is just to count how many bubble I add to the tank


----------



## Napoleon (28 Mar 2018)

Plants are growing well nearly time for the second trimming


----------



## alto (28 Mar 2018)

I was just wishing for this update 

Care to list the stem jungle species?


----------



## Napoleon (28 Mar 2018)




----------



## Napoleon (28 Mar 2018)

Hi @alto 
Thanks I should really do a plant list is there a particular one you want to know 
I will do a list soon


----------



## alto (28 Mar 2018)

At planting it seemed to be mostly red with some green, now green is dominating so I was curious what exactly is in the stem plant group


----------



## cosmin_ruz (30 Mar 2018)

Beautiful scape, colours and branches!


----------



## Napoleon (31 Mar 2018)

@alto no I'm surprised you think it's was mainly red plants 
I spent lots of time trying to get some green plants as most plants get red with night lights 
I guess after the trimming limnophila aromatica is at the back out grown by rotala


----------



## Napoleon (31 Mar 2018)

Thank you @cosmin_ruz


----------



## alto (1 Apr 2018)

Napoleon said:


> @alto no I'm surprised you think it's was mainly red plants
> I spent lots of time trying to get some green plants as most plants get red with night lights
> I guess after the trimming limnophila aromatica is at the back out grown by rotala



 you're right - I just looked back at first photos of the tank, plenty of green ... I was just distracted by "red plants on a tray" photo


----------



## Napoleon (1 Apr 2018)

@alto im always right hahaha I wish


----------



## Napoleon (1 Apr 2018)

Few more pics on my Instagram 
https://www.instagram.com/jmtouche/


----------



## Napoleon (13 Apr 2018)

Tank before and after 2nd trimming
Before:



 

 
After:


----------



## Tim Harrison (13 Apr 2018)

Looking good Jean-Michel. It's maturing very nicely 
Btw, is that you helping Yusuke Homma out during the ADA Nature Aquarium seminar, Magdeburg...about 5.50 mins in; George Farmer's VLOG ?...


----------



## Konsa (13 Apr 2018)

Hi 
Nice work.
The scape looks sweet and the colours are great.Scapes like that make the urge to get my CO2 out of storage unbearable.
Still resisting tho.lol
Regards Konsa


----------



## Danielm (14 Apr 2018)

Love this scape and it is one of the inspirations for my own. Can I ask, the decorative substrate you have used, is it just generic play sand or similar?


----------



## Napoleon (29 May 2018)

@Tim Harrison 
Hi Tim, yes it is me helping Homma


----------



## Napoleon (29 May 2018)

My tank four months after planting and just after trimming


----------



## Napoleon (29 May 2018)

@Danielm hi, no it is la plata sand from ADA


----------



## alto (30 May 2018)

Fish in hiding?


----------



## rebel (30 May 2018)

Perfection indeed with no algae in sight! What light are you using?


----------



## Napoleon (7 Jun 2018)

@alto yeah they hide behind plants have got 35 glow light danio in there 
And shrimps and ottos as cleaning crew


----------



## Napoleon (7 Jun 2018)

@rebel thanks yes I have no algae on that tank
I use Ada solar RGB On that one


----------



## Napoleon (7 Jun 2018)




----------



## Napoleon (7 Jun 2018)




----------



## CooKieS (7 Jun 2018)

Lovely tanks and place!

May I ask where did you buy that chair? Thanks


----------



## Napoleon (8 Jun 2018)

@CooKieS on eBay milking stool


----------



## Napoleon (15 Jun 2018)




----------



## Napoleon (9 Jul 2018)

Just set up my dooa terra 30


----------



## FJK_12 (9 Jul 2018)

Any livestock going in the DOOA?


----------



## Deano3 (10 Jul 2018)

What a beautiful setup , is there anywere that now sells 90p ? What filter you running  and ferts ? But honestly stunning you have a great talent.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Napoleon (4 Aug 2018)

@FJK_12 only red cherry shrimps at the moment but I want to add some Boraras brigittae


----------



## Napoleon (4 Aug 2018)

@Deano3 
Thank you. I was lucky enough to be trained by ADA. So I am using brighty k and brighty iron. I have superjet filter 
Let me get back to you regarding where to get 90, I might be able to help


----------



## Napoleon (4 Aug 2018)




----------



## keano (4 Aug 2018)

Napoleon said:


> @Deano3
> Thank you. I was lucky enough to be trained by ADA. So I am using brighty k and brighty iron. I have superjet filter
> Let me get back to you regarding where to get 90, I might be able to help



Any ADA tank hard to come by in UK now. I'd love one of the shallows or a 60p but none about


----------

